# Sundown SD-2 8" Under-Hung Woofer



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Sundown SD-2 8" Pre-Order (D4 Only) !!! - Realm of Excursion

Opened up ordering over on ROE this morning.

I've been tinkering with this one since around May or so... got the first prototypes in June; production started this month.

I based it around our SA-8 v.2 "platform" so development was pretty quick overall -- already had the high excursion suspension with flat curve done, the frame was done, etc so simply had to concentrate on the motor and coil.

The motor is a under-hung with 2" 8-layer copper coil wound on an alloy (copper, zinc, aluminum) former @ 1/2" long winding hung in a full 1" thick top plate. Much of the top plate protrudes up into the frame to save overall depth -- and our SA-8 v.2 frame has so much clearance we still had plenty of rearward for the driver. This gives us FEA predicted 14.5mm one-way linear by 70% BL (will Klippel production units).

F3 is 60 Hz in a 0.25 sealed box -- which is what I used in my testing. I was super happy with the output and even the low-end extension in this tiny box. A modelling program will indicate a bigger box but I stick by suggesting the 0.25 size based on my testing / listening.

With a relatively shallow 4.75" depth and a solid back plate they can fit where our other 8s cannot as well.

Thought I would share over here as it seems like something that DIYMA readers may like


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

Very nice! Sealed friendly in a small enclosure :thumbsup:


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Jacob- These look sweet. I wish I was in the market for some 8s. Hope these go quick!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Ooooo


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Should have more goodies next year that will be more interesting to the crowd over here as well -- so stay tuned !


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

interested! have a friend who is looking to do something with his daily driver and an 8


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Would 3 of them make me forget how much I like my Dayton hf 15?


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

sundownz said:


> Should have more goodies next year that will be more interesting to the crowd over here as well -- so stay tuned !


 would a 8" driver capable of playing to atleast to 300hz and under 3.5" mounting depth driver in the work?


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

Ffffuck.

Alpine Type-R 8" for sale. PM me.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

What kind of power are these looking for?

Jay


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> What kind of power are these looking for?
> 
> Jay


We are rating them 300 RMS


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

manish said:


> would a 8" driver capable of playing to atleast to 300hz and under 3.5" mounting depth driver in the work?


Not something I've started on yet... but I am tinkering with a 6.5" sub-woofer of that exact depth that should play up to that range easily. If it works out well perhaps I could do an 8" version.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Where do you think these are capable of playing up to? A small sealed 8" in a footwell might be in the works.


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

how much clean power is too much for these in a sealed .4-.5 ft. enclosure?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Will they eventually be available in a D2?

Jay


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Jroo said:


> Where do you think these are capable of playing up to? A small sealed 8" in a footwell might be in the works.


I imagine not over 200 Hz or so would be a good idea.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

marvnmars said:


> how much clean power is too much for these in a sealed .4-.5 ft. enclosure?


I was not having any thermal trouble with close to 2x the rating; I did do some mechanical damage to the coil but on production that will be much more difficult to do.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Will they eventually be available in a D2?
> 
> Jay


Eventually they will be ; it will require a variation on the motor gap so I haven't done so just yet. Assuming they are popular enough I will work up a D2 variation.

-----

PS : Our container with the first production run will be in the port of Charleston, SC on the 20th... so we may have them here in NC by the end of the month assuming no crazy Holiday delays.


----------

